# How many of you bare shaft tune your compound bow???



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

Before you try to bareshaft tune make sure that:

Your cam timining and synchronization are correct
Your nocking point is even with or slightly above the launcher
Your tiller is set
Your arrow spine is correct
You have at least decent shooting form. Bareshaft tuning will magnify any form faults

The best post I have seen on bareshaft tuning is the following link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006&highlight=baldyhunter

I personally bareshaft tune at 20 yards. Start closer because the difference between the impact points can be several feet at 20 yards. I would start at 8 or 10 yards and if the impact point between fletched and bare is close (within several inches) adjust and increase your distance

my experience has been that bareshaft tuning reflects paper tuning. for instance if your bareshafts are hitting left of your fletched shafts they will lean with the nock to the right of the tip even with good form. As you approach the proper tune the arrow will tend to straighten out. My bow is a dual cam so I correct by yoke tuning as described by baldy hunter.

It can be very frustrating so be patient. 

Good luck


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't bare shaft tune. I've played with it, but that's all. Bow properly synced, timed or whatever, one thing you need to know is that the fletched arrow is coming out of the bow without contact. After that I find it awfully hard to justify bare shaft tuning when I going to be using fletched arrows. For longer distance shooting/competition I use French tuning.

Another source of bare shaft tuning may be found on the New Archery Products website (NAP). I once spoke with a NAP tech. He related of shooting 2" groups at, I believe, 60 yards with a weighted bare shaft.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

SonnyThomas reminded me. 

You should weight the back of your arrows to make up for the weight of the missing fletches. I use about 1" of 8-32 thread lightly screwed into the nock. You do not want to force the fit and damage your nock. I put a drop of super glue on the thread where it goes into the nock and it becomes a dedicated bareshaft tuning nock. If you don't glue it - it can come loose on impact and that is not good.

It does make a difference - I have tried it both ways - with and without weight. Some people use tape but it is difficult and messy to try and add 6 -10 grains of some kind of tape.

Bare shaft tuning reflects paper tuning very well. If your bare shafts impact at the same point as your fletched shafts you will shoot bullet holes in paper with either bare or fletched shafts.


----------

